# Favorite sports



## kuroneko (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm not talking about the favorite you like to watch on TV or live. As for me I really like cycling and mountain biking, I do it everyday to go to school and sometimes I even ride my mountain bike in the snow in winter. I would like to go in the trails more often but sadly they are far and I got no car. Other sports I like is boxing and running. I would like to get better at those. So how about you? What are your favorite sports if you have any?


----------



## ComradeSlice (Aug 26, 2017)

I like to run. Running is good.


----------



## tankist02 (Aug 26, 2017)

Cycling in summer and alpine skiing in winter.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2017)

Do e-sports count?


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 28, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Do e-sports count?


Not really. I mean actual physical sports that is more than moving a mouse with your hand and type on a keyboard with your finger, but it can count if the game actually require you to move your body enough to be considered like a sport like DDR for example.


----------



## k.jacker (Aug 28, 2017)

With a little fantasy you could guess it from my forum name, i love to kayak around Norway's coasts and rivers. That's pretty much it. I used to cycle a lot before but it's no fun where I live now.


----------



## acheron (Aug 28, 2017)

Mountain biking, climbing and nordic skiing.


----------



## vall (Aug 28, 2017)

bicycle and longboard riding ))


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 28, 2017)

vall said:


> bicycle and longboard riding ))


I like longboard. I haven't done that for a long time and I still have it.


----------



## Grell (Aug 28, 2017)

Just riding a bike leisurely around town on a nice day is a pleasant experience.  I used to jog a few times a week but I haven't done that in quite some time.  I also walk every night unless it rains if walking counts as a "sport".


----------



## angus71 (Aug 29, 2017)

Started recently with badminton, I like it very much!


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 29, 2017)

There is an old joke which is attributed to Larry Durrell (the famous author, of "Alexandria Quartet" fame): He became very sick, and had to be picked up by an ambulance.  The paramedic tried to make smalltalk about sports, which really annoyed Durrell, who was suffering and in pain.  The paramedic kept trying to talk about various sports (football=soccer, tennis, cricket, ...), until Durrell finally volunteered that he only enjoys one ball sport: sex.  That shut up the paramedic, and the rest of the trip to the hospital was peaceful and quiet.


----------



## chrbr (Aug 29, 2017)

I like bicycling and (light) mountain biking. Kayak is a vavourite sports as well, we have a slalom parcours in the area where I live. This is great for training. In winter time I like nordic skiing but kayaking as well .


k.jacker said:


> i love to kayak around Norway's coasts and rivers


At least the rivers can be really heavy white water. Do you practice that? Norway is a very beautiful county.


----------



## k.jacker (Aug 30, 2017)

chrbr said:


> At least the rivers can be really heavy white water. Do you practice that? Norway is a very beautiful county.


Thank you  No, I don't kayak in white water. It's not allways easy to find suitable rivers but there are some amazing chanels, like "Telemarkskanalen" or "Haldenkanalen".
I mostly kayak on small rivers and lakes which almost everywhere in Norway are a combination of both.  As I live by the south cost many of them flow to the ocean.
So really a bit of everything. I always check satellite pictures on google to make out dangerous white water parts before I aktually start kayaking bigger rivers for the first time.
My favorite places near my home are "Vestre Grimevannet" og "Østre Grimevannet". Those two are combined by a narrow river and the eastern lake flows to the ocean in the southern end.
I have often thought of trying white water but I have no friends with the same hobby and it's dangerous to white water on your own, isn't it?
Where do you live?


----------



## chrbr (Aug 30, 2017)

k.jacker said:


> I have often thought of trying white water but I have no friends with the same hobby and it's dangerous to white water on your own, isn't it?


You are right, it is dangerous to do it alone. And it needs additional equipment.


k.jacker said:


> Where do you live?


I live near Nuremberg. The link shows the training area for kayak slalom. https://www.google.de/maps/@49.436255,10.9909635,20z/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## k.jacker (Aug 30, 2017)

chrbr said:


> I live near Nuremberg.


Funny, I'm from Hamburg originally. If I should decide to start with white water maybe I'll check out your training area


----------



## chrbr (Aug 30, 2017)

There is or has been an artifical white water in Bispingen not too far from Hamburg. One of the next might be Dutch water world. 



May be SirDice or DutchDaemon would join for a ride.


----------



## getopt (Aug 30, 2017)

I do hiking & mountain biking, trying to keep each by fifty/fifty. 
Looks like I'm addicted to those, because I can't stop by a time set. 
I need to come home almost exhausted.


----------



## leebrown66 (May 11, 2021)

Casual Motorcycling.  It does burn calories, although I admit it's close to a motorized armchair, so sport, maybe not?


----------



## astyle (May 12, 2021)

I used to play pick-up basketball, 5-on-5, full-court, on nice hardwood. That was my favorite thing to do before the pandemic hit and that became prohibited. So I dusted off my bicycle, put on new tires, and I ride that when the weather's good. And I ride like 14 miles a day when I do get out.


----------



## FreeBSDArcade (Apr 28, 2022)

Swimming...


----------

